# I had a panic attack on marijuana (Do I have DP now?)



## Spher0x (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi, I'm John and I'm 18 years old.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I once read that anxiety reactions to cannabis occurs in 30% of 1st timers. I smoked way too much my 1st time and it was not good. Subsequent attempts to achieve a relaxing effect with less cannabis did not work for me. Every time I was overwhelmed with anxiety. So I quit smoking cannabis. Simple solution, really. My friends don't care if I smoke it or not. It is no big deal. I'm not the same after smoking cannabis, however. I developed frequent ocular migraine headaches. My eyes filled with floaters. I don't resonate with my image in the mirror. My hands seem foreign somehow. 
I guess only you can decide if your symptoms amount to DP. Just keep in mind that cannabis is optional. No one is forcing you to smoke it. Cannabis is not for everyone and it doesn't indicate you are less of a person if it doesn't agree with you.


----------



## jestemzalamany (Sep 7, 2016)

I had a very similar experience. After 4 months i still have it but i think that's because i constantly worry about brain damage lol. I think when the fear is eliminated it will be easier to overcome dp.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2016)

.


----------



## jestemzalamany (Sep 7, 2016)

I think that drug use is irrelevant. Your brain probably wasnt damaged. The cause of your dp is most likely panic attack (like me).


----------



## Anersi (Oct 15, 2015)

You are experiencing a mild dp / dr, just like i did in 1981 after a bad cannabis experience. It vanished after nearley a year. My big misstake in life was that i smoked again after i went well. Now i am " celebrating " 35 years of episodic dp / dr. I strongly recomend you to never ever think about smoking again, because it will hit you, and it will hit you hard..????


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

If you smoke again you are playing Russian Roullette!!!!!!

20 plus years of DP here and marijuana caused it....

Anybody who thinks marijuana is not dangerous is an idiot....and anybody who has the "It will never happen to me" attitude is a bigger f*****g idiot....

Oh and by the way....Most people who dont ever have bad marijuana experiences usually dont ever quit and eventually become burnouts! (Thats called addiction in case you didnt know)


----------



## Spher0x (Sep 15, 2016)

Hmm, well thanks for the support guys. But I don't understand why I'd fall into the cave of permanent depersonilization when both my mother and father used to smoke marijuana and they never had any bad reactions nor does my family have any background of mental illness. Well, we have a background of anxiety and depression but that's it..

Like I said, I smoked a lot more than a first timer should and I inhaled way too much (kept the smoke in) EVEN when my friend told me I should probably calm down on the smoking and take a little break, I didn't.. I took more hits then I was fucked over for a good 20 minutes.

I'm not so sure how one hit, relaxing knowing it's just weed nothing more, and not doing the same mistake I did that day ( touch my heart and tell my friensd " Guys my heart is beating so fast holy fuck! " I've heard doing so can cause a panic attack because you start concentrating on it and you'll get bad thoughts like heart attacks etc, so if I don't do any of that and just take it easy then lay back I should be fine shouldn't I?

I'm pretty scared to be honest because these replies I'm getting here has shown, I do have mild DP and that I shouldn't smoke again because I'll fuck my future up.. But at the same time I'm clueless on why ME, why do I experience this, why am I the one in my family that can't smoke weed and enjoy a high..


----------



## Spher0x (Sep 15, 2016)

Alright guys. I've done a bit thinking. I think I know why I don't have depersonilization still to this day and why it lasted for only 20 minutes.

Usually, when someone experiences a panic attack (with DP) they start to panic, freak out, rely on their panic attack, notice their heart beats, worry a lot, get scared, worried if it'll last forever(not everyone thinks like that) but after all just straight up scared, worried, and obviously having a full blown panic attack.

I experienced a panic attack but I didn't CARE. I didn't let the panic attack one percent make me worry. I thought of the depersonilization as some (fun) effect of being high so I brushed it off as being common to some people that smoke marijuana. I'm being straight up honest here, I did not panic even if my body triggered a panic attack. I enjoyed it. I had the feeling that something is wrong and I should probably panic but I ignored it and told my friends "Woah, this is so cool. A-b-c.. 1-2-3.. Echoes echoes. Guys, everything is soo weird" Friend: "Relax, calm down. Don't panic, you're fine.. Just relax bro" then I'd reply with something like "No, no I'm fine just forgot what I was gonna say... Hahahahaha! I'm fine fine, it's fun.. I'm having fun just forgot what I was gonna say again... Ab-c.." and so on..

I think as I had a positive experience and I didn't panic more than I should of, DP went away and I got lucky.

So I think what you need to do if you're a first timer and experience it is to try your best to enjoy the DP while it lasts, afterall it kept going away then coming back every 5 second so it was easy for me to enjoy it knowing it atleast goes away for a bit.

I've also read that depersonilization itself isn't dangerous but a way for your brain to calm down in a stressful/anxiety related situation because you're overflowing your brain. But then again, I'm not sure how some people experience permanent DP, respect to all of you that have to go through it by the way. It really motivates me and amazes me in many ways seeing you all as a little positive community helping each other out. Anyways, back on track. I think like that jestem guy said, it was probably just a panic attack (those common ones that just passes) I also read that a normal panic attack can last up to 20-30 minutes, you know what? My DP lasted 20 minutes... That just shoots out the fact it was just a normal panic attack but at the same time I enjoyed it. I might sound weird but it didn't bother me in a negative way at all.

The first minutes of the panic attack my face started twitching and I told my friends while laughing "Guys, my lips is moving uncontrollably haha" and that first second of the DP hitting me I was like woooow, literally amazed by what the brain can do to you. I was straight up POSITIVE so I'd assume being positive and not panicing you'll get a good time even with a panic attack (as much as you should probably try to avoid them, which I will in the future. Done a lot of reading on marijuana and panic attacks and I've learned some ways to reduce them)


----------



## jestemzalamany (Sep 7, 2016)

You're lucky bro. Unfortunetly when i had a panic attack from weed i wanted it to go away i was so scared i started running around i thought that i was dying and in my mind i prayed to God not to take me yet haha. i think the only reason why i still have dp is because of overthinking it and worrying about it. i spent literally 6 hours daily researching my condition and asking myself stupid questions. i have to stop haha


----------

